# 1993 Altima GXE - Which fuse is the Cigarette Lighter



## Island Altima (Nov 13, 2005)

Hello,

I am having problems with the heat in my Altima. While I wait for a part to come in a bought a little ceramic heater .... then the CIgarette Lighter stopped working. I think that it is the fuse, but the am missing the fuse guide . . . 

Can someone let me know which 10 amp fuse is the Lighter?

Thanks, your help is appreciated!

Matt


----------

